# Cufflinks with Single Cuff



## ClassicStyle (Jan 17, 2009)

I am considering wearing cufflinks with a single/barrel cuff sleeve. 

Have only rarely seen this. 
Don't care for the thickness of the french cuff. 

Anyone else feel this way?

Opinions?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

...and you can wear a clip-on tie.​


----------



## Buster86 (Jul 2, 2009)

Never. Stay away.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Buster86 said:


> Never. Stay away.


I'm joking. Laugh it up.​


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

ClassicStyle said:


> I am considering wearing cufflinks with a single/barrel cuff sleeve.
> 
> Opinions?


I still have an old old single barrel french cuff shirt from way back. Why it isn't a shoe rag yet, I am not sure. I'll probably never wear it.

Wait until you like double cuffs. I can't get away from them anymore, and am almost completely over button cuff shirts of any sort.


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

While I may be mistaken, I thought that a single link cuff was the most appropriate cuff for very formal events because it could be starched more stiff than a double cuff. That would make it all the more inappropriate for day wear however.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

ClassicStyle said:


> I am considering wearing cufflinks with a single/barrel cuff sleeve.
> 
> Have only rarely seen this.
> Don't care for the thickness of the french cuff.
> ...


I have a couple single cuff shirts that I had made. They are the only correct choice for a white tie shirt, but I don't see how that disqualifies them from being used on a "regular" shirt. I've slowly grown to like them because they do provide more sleekness to the cuff while allowing you to still use cufflinks, which is nice in warmer months.


----------



## constantmystery (Apr 18, 2006)

*I agree...wear them with impunity!*

As mentioned above , they are not without precedent. Yes, they are the kind of cuffs worn with the most formal of men's wear...white tie and tails. But they are in no way comparable to a clip on tie.

It's the kind of thing that if Fred Astaire or Gianni Agnelli did, everyone here would be applauding their 'daring' and ability to flout tradition. Consider it a personal 'eccentricity' if you will...no one is hurt.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just none of those 'barrel/single cuff convertible' type cuffs. Or if you have some already, remove the buttons.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

They're very nice indeed. They need to be stiffer than an ordinary cuff. Most convertible cuffs are too soft. The end should also be rounded, not square cut like on most convertible cuffs.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> ...and you can wear a clip-on tie.​


I lol'd. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I believe that Alex Kabbaz favours them, and they were a staple of menswear in the Edwardian period (check one of the reprint copies of their 1905 catalogue which T.M. Lewin were offering if you don't believe me*) so there is plenty of precedent for them. Personally I wouldn't of out of my way to wear them (except when trying to look consciously victorian/Edwardian) as I like double-cuffs, but there is nothing wrong in principle with them. Convertible cuffs, being neither one thing nor the other are a different matter, and I would steer clear, at least for formal dress.

*cf. the illustration on this webpage, taken from it:


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

Yuck x 1,000,000


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The right honorable Will has endorsed them here:

https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2009/02/linked-cuffs.html

(Shows Bobby Kennedy wearing them at some White House meeting.)


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

In re Mr. Kabbaz's opinion on the subject:



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I prefer the single link cuff, traditionally displayed rather than one-over-the-other.


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

Alex - you know better.

Drop the link cuff shirts, my man.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I saw a video clip of Winston Churchill the other day and noticed that he was wearing the single cuff with cuff links.

Cruiser


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I was watching a classic TV show on Hulu, and one immaculately dressed man was sporting a single cuff with cufflinks...Lurch, on _The Addams Family_.

(Gomez's suit was spectacularly and I presume deliberately ill-fitting. Carolyn Jones's attire, on the other hand, fit her quite adequately )


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I saw a video clip of Winston Churchill the other day and noticed that he was wearing the single cuff with cuff links.
> 
> Cruiser


Alex Kabbaz, Winston Churchill, and me. I really don't see that there could _be_ any stronger validation than that.


----------



## printemps2001us (Dec 20, 2007)

Anthony Jordan said:


> Alex Kabbaz, Winston Churchill, and me. I really don't see that there could _be_ any stronger validation than that.


Sounds like you are in good company. Personally, I don't care for the look, but I have seen "single" French cuffs on formal shirts from some high-end manufacturers (I don't recall which ones) as well as on casual fashion shirts by Prada, Dolce and Gabbana and the like.


----------



## MTM_Master? (Jul 8, 2009)

Gents,
I will not pound into the ground what has already been mentioned, but single cuffs can be appropriate for the right situation, as long as that situation is formal. I cannot speak for what is currently in fashion, but for the curious I highly recommend this brief article from the fantastic blacktieguide.com:
https://www.blacktieguide.com/White_Tie/White_Tie_Shirt.htm


----------



## Beckett (Jul 22, 2009)

*single cuffs*

yeah, don't do it. looks way to cheap/cheesy. stay with a classy look---


----------



## rich_202 (Jun 20, 2009)

I may be wrong, but isn't a single cuff shirt a common thing in Italy? I've heard that the Italians like a really tight cuff, and the single allows them to do that. They may even wear a watch over the cuff.


----------



## rich_202 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ah yes, here's the link. I thought I read it somewhere.

https://permanentstyle.blogspot.com/2007/12/poor-single-cuff.html


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Here we have the confusion between the "convertible" cuff, which is a cheap shortcut, and the classic single cuff, which needs no introduction:
https://www.historyplace.com/specials/calendar/docs-pix/rfk-whouse.jpg


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

Beckett said:


> yeah, don't do it. looks way to cheap/cheesy. stay with a classy look---


Cheap and cheesy indeed.

https://img234.imageshack.us/i/jfk006bf7.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img234/jfk006bf7.jpg/1/


----------



## Mr. Walter Trent (Jul 21, 2009)

"convertible cuffs" are very common here in Japan. Most shirts sold here have them. Personal tastes differ, but I'm happy to have the option of links.


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

Roikins said:


> I have a couple single cuff shirts that I had made. They are the only correct choice for a white tie shirt, but I don't see how that disqualifies them from being used on a "regular" shirt. I've slowly grown to like them because they do provide more sleekness to the cuff while allowing you to still use cufflinks, which is nice in warmer months.


They are great to wear. I wear them to work most days. There is less bulk and a great look.

I had custom cufflinks made to fit my single cuff shirts, as a standard cufflink was a little too wide.


----------



## Guest (11 mo ago)

I am looking for single barrel cuffs as well. More in tune with warmer weather. Consider it a a casual touch of class.


----------

